# Netzwerkverbindungen



## TattooRose85 (31. März 2005)

Hi,
ich habe ein Problem mit dem Netzwerk.
Habe mir ein Notebook gekauft und möchte es gerne ins Netzwerk aufnehme.
Ich habe nur beschränkte bereiche wo ich zu greifen kann. Von meinem Pc (XP Pro) kann ich auf mein Notebook (XP Home) zugreifen, nur ich kann nicht von meinem Notebook auf meinem Pc zugreifen. ( Besitze keinen Router )
Ich kann auch das Internet nicht freigeben.
Wenn ich auf die Lan-Verbindung gehe und "Gemeinsame Nutzung der Internetverbindung"
gehe zeigt er mir immer diesen Fehler an " Es ist ein Fehler beim Aktivieren der gemeinsamen Nutzung der Internetverbindung aufgetreten".
Wenn ich den "Netzwerkinstallations-Assistent" benutze, mach ich alles so wie es da steht, dann kommt nach einer gewissen Zeit diese Meldung "Assistent kann nicht fertig gestellt werden/ Beim Konfigurieren der Netzwerkeinstellung auf diesem Computer ist ein Fehler aufgetreten."
Ich weiß jetzt nicht was ich machen soll. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## IAN (31. März 2005)

Du solltest beide Rechner in die gleiche Arbeitsgruppe einfügen. Zudem sollte der Nutzer (Notebook) mit gleichem Namen und Paßwort auf dem Desktop existieren.
Falls einen Firewall-Software vorhanden ist solltest du diese für den anderen Rechner freigeben.
IAN


----------



## TattooRose85 (31. März 2005)

Also,
soweit ich weiß sind sie in der gleichen Arbeitsgruppe. Es sei denn ich hab da was falsch gemacht. 
Und wo und wie kann ich sehn das die Firewall Software ob sie es freigibt oder sperrt?
Tattoo


----------



## IAN (1. April 2005)

Welchen Produkt setzt du denn ein?
Die Arbeitsgruppe kannst du einfach überprüfen:
Mit der Rechten Maustaste auf das Icon Mein Computer dann Eigenschaften Im nächten Fenster die 2 Karteikarte.

IAN


----------



## TattooRose85 (2. April 2005)

Hey,
also ich kann jetzt vom Server auf das Notebook zugreifen. Nur ich kann nicht vom Notebook auf die Daten vom Server zugreifen. 
Dachte erst es liegt an meiner Firewall, hatte sie dann aus aber es ging trotzdem nicht. Auf dem Notebook kommt immer noch die Meldung, das ich nicht die Berechtigung habe.
Das mit dem I-net geht ja na klar auch noch net 

gruß tattoo


----------



## uemit1981 (3. April 2005)

du must einen benutzer anlegen mit der du dich eigentlich auf dem notebook einlogst. Diesen legst du natürlich auf dem server an und gibst diesem benutzer die rechte in den ordner einzusehen oder du gibst dem benutzer generell admin rechte dann sollte es auch gehen.
 Gruß


----------



## TattooRose85 (3. April 2005)

hey, hab ich gemacht...es geht trotzdem nicht.
bin voll am verzweifeln


----------



## uemit1981 (3. April 2005)

schwafelt windows immernoch was mit den berechtigungen?


----------



## TattooRose85 (3. April 2005)

ja, er sagt mir immer noch das ich vom notebook aus keine berechtigung habe er zeigt auch den freigegeben ortner nicht an


----------

